# another first today



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Well got my first....well 2 gadwall today....with one shot...tore up the imature bird but got the nice mature one with one pellet to the head. Start of my dead mount that I want.

Had the second bird for that mount in my sights today too but had "buck" feaver. About 10 min after shooting time had a duck land too far to shoot. Swam around for a while and swam off. Watched it disapeer around the corner. About 40 min later watched it swim back down the shore as it got closer I was thinking what I was thinking when I saw it the first time. A mature full plumage drake wood duck!!!! On december 29th. It swam into the decoys I pulled up it jumped ....miss...racked another .....jamed up....fimaly racked another and water exploded around it at 40 yards ...miss ....did it again same thing happened ....miss. Well should have just water swated it lol. That was one of the most beautifull birds I have ever seen. Hopefully get him tommrow.


----------



## BuckeyeHunter (Nov 5, 2008)

Nice, I was looking for a nice woody this year but could only ever find young ones. I did shoot a beautiful drake redhead today though that I think will end up on the wall so maybe its better that I saved the money.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats on the gaddies

Buckeye- if you don't want to cough up the money for a mount right now, take the bird, tuck its head under one of it's wings, wrap it up in a plastic bag or two and stick it in the freezer. I have one in the freezer myself. You can keep it there as long as you want. I have a few friends that have had birds in the freezer for years and then taken them to the taxidermist


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

here is pics of my black from wed. my gadwalls from thur and my malard from today.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Hate to be the bearer of bad news, but it looks like your black duck is a hen gadwall. Either way, nice bird


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

might be let me see what other pics i have .....


----------



## BuckeyeHunter (Nov 5, 2008)

I_Shock_Em said:


> Congrats on the gaddies
> 
> Buckeye- if you don't want to cough up the money for a mount right now, take the bird, tuck its head under one of it's wings, wrap it up in a plastic bag or two and stick it in the freezer. I have one in the freezer myself. You can keep it there as long as you want. I have a few friends that have had birds in the freezer for years and then taken them to the taxidermist


That's actually exactly where the redhead is now, it just seems weird to let one sit for years but I guess it would work.

As for blacks, they were thick around here for the opening of the south zone (at least in terms of around here), we shot three in two days and had lots more work us but not come in. haven't seen one in over a week though.


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

My buddy and his brother both got their beautiful woods mounted. They look awesome. DOne by a guy named flannack. (i dont know how to pronounce). He did them very good and he did my buck from a couple years ago. He's good at what he does.


----------

